# [JAXB] XmlRootElement und XmlType gemeinsam nutzen



## ratnalein (14. Apr 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verstehe nicht, wie sich "namespace" zwischen XmlRootElement und XmlType unterscheidet.  Könnte mir jemand vielleicht helfen?


```
@XmlRootElement(name = "MeineKlasse", namespace = "http://www.ratna.de/V1")
@XmlType(name = "MeineKlasse", namespace = "http://www.ratna.de/V1", propOrder = { "variable_1","variable_2" })
```

Beim obigen Code beispielsweise, warum möchte man "namespace" in beiden Annotationen einführen?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfestellungen.

Viele Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna


----------

